# Denver area podiatrist



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation? I'm having a specific cycling related neuritis Problem. Looking for one that may have experience with cyclists or any good recommendation.
Thanks in advance


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

My daughter and my father liked Drs. Benenati and Valenti (respectively).
Dr. Thomas Benenati | Allied Foot & Ankle
Dr. Anthony Valenti | Allied Foot & Ankle

I accompanied my father to his appointments with Dr. Valenti. I was impressed with the amount of personal attention and time he spent with us.

(Neither of these were cycling-related --- Daughter had bunion surgeries, Dad had a couple of visits following an injury.)


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

I've used Dr. John (Jack) McGarry, DPM, of Colorado Footcare for problems with Morton's neuromas. He takes a conservative approach but when surgery became necessary, the procedures went very well. 

John McGarry, DPM | Denver Podiatry | Littleton CO Podiatrist

Chris


----------

